# CSS-Problem mit "selected"



## Guest (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine div-class "listbox", der ich als Unterelemente jeweils eine Checkbox und ein Span geben kann. Dieses Span soll die Hintergrundfarbe, abhängig von dem Attribut "selected" der Checkbox (Haken/Kein Haken), ändern.

Mit meinem CSS wird der erste Eintrag als markiert angezeigt, da ich selected manuell auf "selected" gesetzt habe, aber bei einem Klicken auf einen Eintrag verändert sich nichts. Ich habe das ganze auch mit "checked" versucht, aber auch das brachte keinen Erfolg.

Mein CSS-Schnippsel wird also nicht ausgeführt, wenn der Anwender einen Listeneintrag anklickt. Hat jemand eine Idee wodran das liegen könnte?

Hier ein Beispiel der Liste in der HTML-Seite:


```
<div class="listbox" id="list1">
  <label>
    <input type="checkbox" name="check1" value="check1" selected="selected"/>
    <span>check1</span>
  </label>
  <label>
    <input type="checkbox" name="check2" value="check2"/>
    <span>check2</span>
  </label>
</div>
```

Hier der entscheidende CSS-Schnippsel:


```
div.listbox label input[selected="selected"] + span {
	background-color:#add8e6;
	background-image:url(waiting.gif);
	border-color:#CC9933;
	border-bottom-color:#f0f0f0;
	border-left:solid 6px #222222;
}
```

Danke schon einmal im Voraus! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## DP (16. Mai 2007)

mit 


```
<input type="checkbox" name="check1" value="check1" checked/>
```

sollte es gehen


----------



## Novanic (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,

und wie müsste dann das CSS dazu aussehen? Mein CSS prüft ja auf "selected" und wenn ich an der gleichen Stelle "selected" durch "checked" im CSS ersetze, funktioniert es nicht.

Danke schonmal

Gruß Nova


----------

